# Tiffin Ohio Slot Car Show



## JAG Hobbies (Feb 4, 2006)

Tiffin Slot Car Show

Sponsored by JAG Hobbies and Tiffin Hobby 

February 23, 2008
6:00 - 9:00 P.M.

Tiffin, Ohio 

Free Admission!! 

Knights of Columbus
49 E. Perry Street
Tiffin, Ohio 44883 

100% Slot Cars – HO – 1/32 – 1/24

Door Prizes!! 

Vendor tables are free!!
(Deposit required) 

For table information…

Contact: Jim Gase
Phone: 419-448-8442

E-mail: [email protected] 

5:00-6:00 – Dealer Set-up 

Please visit our sponsors:
www.jaghobbies.com
www.gaseenterprise.com

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*I'd go ...if only to get some dash bodies and parts*

Hello All,
I recommend the show. I went last time and Jim of Jag had lots of dash bodies available. Jims dad had lots of tjet chassis for sale too at reasonable prices. Did I mention it was free! Get all the "wants" crossed off your list at one show.
Ray
Hey Marty is Dave coming up from W. Va?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

This is not an undoable drive for me if the weather is good. Will there be an HO track at the show? The one and only show I've been to was the Detroit show a year or two ago. They had a Tomy banked oval set that looked like a blast, but noboady was running on it. My son and I would have tried it out for sure if we had brought some of our cars. There was also an HO drag strip. Fun to watch, but not my thing. I guess once you've done it in 1:1 scale....


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Spoke with Jim last nght.....*we will be setting up at this show!*

:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just packed the car....hope to see you there tonight!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks to Jim and www.jaghobbies.com and www.gaseenterprise.com for putting on a nice little show......you can't go wrong with free tables and lots of door prizes!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

